# Need Bobcat work? I might can help,Dirt also..



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got access to a Bobcat (skidsteer) so if any of you guys need anywork done let me know and I can give you a price on it.. Also if you need dirt,gravel,ETC I might be able to help... It has a reg. bucket or I could put the Grapple Bucket on and tear something up..


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

rate p/ hr + fuel?


----------

